# Help in Contour Cutting using Cuyi CTO630



## anniemel (May 13, 2014)

Mga Expert, patulong naman po sa pag contour cut sa Corel Draw X5 using Cuyi CTO630G. Pag nag cut kasi ako ng printed picture with registration mark, even na isakto ko yung laser or direct dun sa cutter needle hindi sakto yung pag cut ng cutter ko. In addition, diba apat yung registration mark, ano ang gagawin ko sa apat na registration mark? kasi dun lang ako sa lower left nag se-set eh. Thanks in advance.


----------



## georace (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi. Di pa ako nakatry magcontour cut sa Corel. In fact, very rare ako nagka-cut sa Corel. I almost always use Flexi10. Mas madali doon. When contour cutting, may dalawang layer ka - (1) yong image or vector na ipi-print mo at (2) yong curve file na gagamitin mo for contouring. Ang ginagawa ko is ini extract ko sa photoshop yong shape na ika-cut ko using the image tapos fini-fill ko with single color (usually black, but any color will do, even pink). From photoshop, kino-convert ko siya to curves sa Corel by (1)Trace Bitmap, (2)Outline Trace, (3)Detailed Logo. Yong bitmap mako-convert yon to curves na pwede mo icopy-paste to Flexi.

After that, pwede mo na i-layer yong Image tsaka yong Curve sa Flexi. Dapat exact yong curve sa edges ng images. Then mag-a-add ako ng contour cut mask and after that cut marks (i always use 4-points for accuracy).

When cutting (assuming you know na paano i-send and design to prod-manager), may prompt yan from the prod-manager when and where to set the blade. Pointing or setting the blade will be repeated FOUR times kung na set mo na FOUR and cut marks. I usually hold the three arrows in the keyboards which will control the movement of the blade. Di ko na ganagamit yong laser pointer para makasave sa oras. Pag tantiya ko nasa position na siya, pinu-push ko ang blade to touch the paper to confirm na sa center ng reg-mark ito tatama. It will be repeated four times, as said, before the prod-manager will prompt you to replace the blade. Pag ok mo sa last prompt na message which is to place the blade back, mag-uumpisa na yong cutting niya.

In my experience (I actually have contour-cut more than 200 A4 Dark Transfer Papers), di naman kelangan talaga micro-perfect yong tama sa reg-mark. Practice practice lang.

Here are the list of cutting tasks I did with CUYI CTO630;
1. PVC and PU Vinyl Cutting (single pass)
2. Reflective Sheets (single pass)
3. Gamuza (Double pass - mahirap to i-cut. Promise)
4. Glittered Vinyl (double pass din at mahirap din to)
5. Dark Transfer Paper Contour Cutting
6. Light Transfer Contour Cutting
7. Stickers and Decals Cutting
8. Building Plan Plotting (using the holder for pens)

I hope this helps. (,")


----------



## anniemel (May 13, 2014)

georace said:


> Hi. Di pa ako nakatry magcontour cut sa Corel. In fact, very rare ako nagka-cut sa Corel. I almost always use Flexi10. Mas madali doon. When contour cutting, may dalawang layer ka - (1) yong image or vector na ipi-print mo at (2) yong curve file na gagamitin mo for contouring. Ang ginagawa ko is ini extract ko sa photoshop yong shape na ika-cut ko using the image tapos fini-fill ko with single color (usually black, but any color will do, even pink). From photoshop, kino-convert ko siya to curves sa Corel by (1)Trace Bitmap, (2)Outline Trace, (3)Detailed Logo. Yong bitmap mako-convert yon to curves na pwede mo icopy-paste to Flexi.
> 
> After that, pwede mo na i-layer yong Image tsaka yong Curve sa Flexi. Dapat exact yong curve sa edges ng images. Then mag-a-add ako ng contour cut mask and after that cut marks (i always use 4-points for accuracy).
> 
> ...


Salamat po dito, It's a big help.


----------



## kennethpasia (Aug 10, 2012)

Mga sirs, baka pwede nyo rin ako tulungan sa problem ko with CUYI CTO630. If I use it for regular cutting ng vinyl, wala pong problem. Pero pag magc-contour cut na ko, lumalabas yung "working laser" sa display ng cutter...this happens everytime I'm in the Interactive Alignment window. I've tried matching the baud settings sa Device manager and sa Production Manager pero same pa din ang issue. Am I missing something sa function ng contour cut? Any help would be much appreciated. By the way, I use Windows 7 and Flexi Starter 10.5.


----------



## Mau9029 (Aug 17, 2015)

> *Mga sirs, baka pwede nyo rin ako tulungan sa problem ko with CUYI CTO630. If I use it for regular cutting ng vinyl, wala pong problem. Pero pag magc-contour cut na ko, lumalabas yung "working laser" sa display ng cutter...this happens everytime I'm in the Interactive Alignment window. I've tried matching the baud settings sa Device manager and sa Production Manager pero same pa din ang issue. Am I missing something sa function ng contour cut? Any help would be much appreciated. By the way, I use Windows 7 and Flexi Starter 10.5*.




THREAD BUMP!!!

Mga boss same po kame ng problem working laser ung lumalabas sa machine pag isesend na ung contour cut kapag pipindutin ung arrow sa keyboard or iclick ung arrow solution naman mga boss newbie lng po ako sa ganitong industry

Thanks in advance


----------



## georace (Feb 23, 2013)

anniemel said:


> Salamat po dito, It's a big help.


Your welcome po. Glad to have helped.


----------



## georace (Feb 23, 2013)

Mau9029 said:


> THREAD BUMP!!!
> 
> Mga boss same po kame ng problem working laser ung lumalabas sa machine pag isesend na ung contour cut kapag pipindutin ung arrow sa keyboard or iclick ung arrow solution naman mga boss newbie lng po ako sa ganitong industry
> 
> Thanks in advance



Check point;
--> Anong CTO setup ang ginagamit mo? Is it CTO630 or CTO630G?

Possible solution;
--> Add a new setup using the CTO630G model. Di na kelangan i-delete yong una mong setup, you can still use that for Vinyl cutting. In my experience, CTO630 (without the "G") usually won't work when contour cutting.
--> When contour cutting, pag click mo ng send, dapat lalabas yung interactive alignment. Makakakita ka ng window with arrows UP, RIGHT, LEFT and DOWN. You can either click on these arrows to move the Blade Holders or use the Keyboard arrows. Kung di lumabas yung interactive alignment window, it's either maling CTO setup ang ginamit mo or kung tama man siya, maling "port" ang nakaset sa setup. Check on these details as this might be the cause of not being able to send the cutting info sa machine.


Please get back if you were not able to resolve it.

Good luck and happy printing.


----------



## Mau9029 (Aug 17, 2015)

georace said:


> Check point;
> --> Anong CTO setup ang ginagamit mo? Is it CTO630 or CTO630G?
> 
> Possible solution;
> ...



Thanks po sa time sa pagreply boss ung model po is CTO630 siya then ang gamit kong software is FlexiStarter 11 P-Cut Cloud Edition 

Itatry ko po muna ung advice nyo then reply ko ung result

Thanks boss god bless

EDIT:



Ayun same pa rin ung problem boss niset ko na ung port na CTO630G may lumabas na Interactive Alignment tapos may mga arrow at coordination pero nung niclick ko ung arrow di gumalaw ung laser tapos "Working laser" ang nakalagay na output sa monitor ng Cuyi Cutter plotter


btw.. wala ako makita na CTO630 lng ung model sa drop box ng Production manager help naman boss about dito baka yan kasi ung problema kaya ayaw gumana ng cutter

Eto software gamit ko "FlexiStarter 11 P-cut Cloud Edition"


Edit:

nasolve ko na ung problem ung baud rate lng pala ung problem... na disregard ko ung 2nd advice mo boss georace.. Thanks po...


----------



## dominick (Aug 31, 2015)

Sir, panu po ba i-adjust ung baud rate? Ganito din po problem ko..patulong po.

Salamat.
Dom


----------



## Leodrag05 (Oct 16, 2016)

Mga sir phelp nmn, hirap kc q s contour cutting s dark transfer paper, lalo n kung pg medyo maliit n detail n icucut s design (ex. Butas s letters) at nsa bandang gitna p, pg ngcut n ung blade s bandang gitna dun ng iistart lumulukot ung paper at ng jajam, ano pong adjusment ang pwede q gwin, s force po b(90force),speed(50speed po nkset skin),rollers po b(kdlasan ksi big print mejo mliit n ang margin halos sakto n s rollers magkabila), o ung blade po( npansin q din po ung blade nung tinanggal q nung ibabalik d q alam p kung psideward ung talim o pdiretso, salamt po mga sir bago plng po ksi aq s gantong negosyo,


----------



## langga (Dec 7, 2016)

Mau9029 said:


> Thanks po sa time sa pagreply boss ung model po is CTO630 siya then ang gamit kong software is FlexiStarter 11 P-Cut Cloud Edition
> 
> Itatry ko po muna ung advice nyo then reply ko ung result
> 
> ...



helo boss paano mo na solve yong problima mo regarding sa WORKING LASER ng CTO630 mo? ganon din kasi ang problem ko sa CTO630 ko.....paki PM naman sa FB account ko pls..Chelsie Kent...ito ang account ko...or e txt mo ako..#09175516695...kahit mag bayad ako sayo..salamat


----------



## langga (Dec 7, 2016)

Boss pweding patulong about sa WORKING LASER ganon din ang problima ko sa CTO630 ko....ano yong ginawa mo don? Pwedi PM mo ako sa FB accout ko? or txt sa Number ko 09175516695..kahit magbayad ako sayo..salamat


----------



## zham (Sep 20, 2018)

georace said:


> Check point;
> --> Anong CTO setup ang ginagamit mo? Is it CTO630 or CTO630G?
> 
> Possible solution;
> ...



Sir Hingi sana ako ng help sana CTO630 ko nabili ko sya ng 2nd hand pero di ko mapagana kung ano software gagamitin nababasa ko yung flexi kaso ay bayad ang activation san po kaya ako makaka avail nun??

salamat po


----------



## psot759 (Nov 17, 2010)

paano ba mag cut ng sharp edges sa mga text gamit ang cuyi c630g? gusto ko na sumuko sa plotter na ito...humihinto sa gitna ng cutting kaya ang laki na ng nasasayang ko sa red film ng pang silkscreen @ 600/meter


----------

